# Planaria in the shrimp tank



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I just fed my shrimp. There's gobs of em in the tank, a 35 gal hex. Seems there may be even more planaria. A few minutes after dropping the algae wafer in the tank I saw that something had infested it. Closer examination with these cataract filled eyes with the aid of a magnifying lens showed me what they are.

I knew that there were some in the tank, they crawl up the tank sides, but never saw this many.

I know there's some sort of treatment out there to get rid of them, but can't find the thread where it was mentioned. Please keep in mind it's for a shrimp tank.

Anyone out there have a clue?

Thank you!


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Interested as well, also does the same treatment for planaria work for leaches?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

if you want to go a non-chemical route, you could try a planaria trap. Youtube has some videos, but all I've ever done is take a plastic water bottle (or Coke, etc), poke a small hole on the side at the very bottom, put some protein in the bottle like frozen bloodworms, fill the bottle with tank water and put the cap back on. Set the bottle on the substrate and when you turn the lights out the planaria will come to feed. I leave the bottle in the tank an hour or so - I don't know how long is too long - would they crawl back out after the food is gone? lol Then dispose of the bottle/water/planaria. I just dump it out in the woods behind me. Sorta like attracting garden slugs with beer...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Two words: dog dewormer. 

If you don't have show snails, this is the way to go. 

Shrimp safe, planaria/hydra deadly. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Drift... Do like your suggestion. May try that next weekend. 

Have gobs of snails of several sorts. Can't imagine the ammonia spike all them dead critters would create. Thanks, though!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I know a lot of people don't want to be bothered with the time it takes to do a trap (and you have to do it more than once) but I hate the idea of putting chemicals in the tank. I have tons of ramshorn snails, too, and I love them! lol The snails will crawl over over the outside of the bottle - make sure you make a hole just big enough for the planaria or the snails will try to get in too. I did this in a 125g tank and had great success.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there a reason you feel you need to get rid of them? Unless they are white planaria they pose no danger to your shrimp. They are scavengers of meaty foods and so their population is dependent of what you're feeding and whatever shrimp or snails happen to die in the tank. In that sense they are beneficial for removing excess food and helping to prevent a dead tankmate from fouling your water. Their movement through the substrate also helps prevent dead pockets and uneaten food from collecting out of reach of the shrimp and snails. Just a thought.

Adam


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Adam, I have white planaria, are those harmful to shrimp?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Planaria can and do pose a danger to shrimp. Primarily young shrimp and adults that have just molted. They also prey on some fish fry.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a terrible time hurting anything, I'm a softy at heart, but will do what I can to get rid of the nasties without using chemicals.

Aside from potentially causing direct harm to the shrimp I was/am concerned because the planaria get to the food meant for the shrimp, leaving them nothing but algae and bacteria to thrive on.

Would rather be feeding that expensive Japanese imported food to the critters it's intended to feed.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm curious, I've read that Planaria can exude a substance toxic to shrimp (I assume to prevent them from being eaten), but i've never heard any first hand accounts of planaria attacking shrimp or hurting them. I have Planaria in my shrimp tank and have never observed any problems.
Any comments or actual stories of problems? I too like to just live and let live but only if it really is and let live!


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

fplata said:


> Adam, I have white planaria, are those harmful to shrimp?



As with most things the answer is maybe. White planaria feed on live crustaceans, probably mostly things like seed shrimp and you gammarus etc... and so are quite capable of taking baby shrimp. I have heard accounts taking adult RCS on occasion as well. I have some in most of my shrimp tanks that I introduced by accident before I knew the difference between the types. They don't seem to impact my shrimp populations though. So if you just have generic RCS in your tanks I wouldn't worry about them. On the other hand if you have expensive high grade stuff I would probably not want to risk it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone doubting Planaria should use the search function to read up on problems.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a small number of them in my Fluval Ebi, too. Not enough to hog all the food it seems. Could be the concentration of shrimp in that tank overwhelms them, or something.

They don't seem to bother the shrimp in there.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> There is a small number of them in my Fluval Ebi, too. Not enough to hog all the food it seems. Could be the concentration of shrimp in that tank overwhelms them, or something.
> 
> They don't seem to bother the shrimp in there.


I've had the same experience. I used to have a 20L setup just as odd little guys tank; with seed shrimp, gammarus, blackworms, black, brown, and white planaria, freshwater isopods, Thai micro crabs, yellow rcs, and some random other shrimp.

I used to spend hours watching that tank, often with a magnifying glass. Spent lots of time watching the planaria glide around and not once ever saw them take live prey.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

It was either here or on youtube where I saw a vid posted where the planaria attacked shrimp, crawling under the shell. (sorry, I don't do shrimp & am not up on terminology!) It was obviously painful/distressing to the shrimp, which I think died later. It was too gross to watch more than once! If I had shrimp, I would do my best to be safely rid of planaria.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I've only seen white planaria.

Guess I've been lucky! LOL!

(I can't get enough of watching my tanks, especially the Opae Ula. Completely different critters, the way they interact with each other...)


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Eu!

Don't tell me that!

LOL!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

The planaria I've seen have all been a slight beige or off white color. ARe you 100% positive they are planaria? Tell tale triangle head? Because it's not uncommon for people to have Rhabdocoela and think they are planaria. They are white, flat, crawl on the glass and substrate but are harmless to shrimp. One end is slightly larger than the other end, but they lack the traingle shaped head and eyes. Rhabdocoela is not susceptible to planaria meds and such either. Just to be sure, here is a thread on the difference. 

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/8507-white-worm-things-in-my-shrimp-tank/page2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> The planaria I've seen have all been a slight beige or off white color. ARe you 100% positive they are planaria? Tell tale triangle head? Because it's not uncommon for people to have Rhabdocoela and think they are planaria. They are white, flat, crawl on the glass and substrate but are harmless to shrimp. One end is slightly larger than the other end, but they lack the traingle shaped head and eyes. Rhabdocoela is not susceptible to planaria meds and such either. Just to be sure, here is a thread on the difference.
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/8507-white-worm-things-in-my-shrimp-tank/page2


excellent image comparison!


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

PLANARIA ATTACK


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, Jaime, for that...

Mine are definitely planaria, beige/off white in color with the triangular head and eye spots.

I've never seen them gang up on a shrimp, Doug. Thinking if I had, I'd've run from the room screaming! LOL!


----------



## altiuscitius (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I dont think it was mentioned specifically yet, the dog dewormer you are looking for is one that contains febendazole. I believe Panacur is the brand most often used, and sold in american pet shops. Im canadian and had to order mine online.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

dougolasjr said:


> PLANARIA ATTACK


That's gonna give me nightmares!


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Another option for treatment is Flubendazole. You can get it pure online:
http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/

Drop him an email and he'll ship you out some. The stuff he sent me is pure, and you just add a pinch to a tank.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

The planaria in my CRS tank are dark pink, almost red. How do they differ from the white ones you guys are talking about? I don't think its food causing the color, since the tank only gets shrimp wafers 3 times a week.

For sure they are planaria, they've got the triangle head. 

I suspect them of eating my baby shrimp, as I had a lot of baby CRS, and then the planaria showed up and the baby shrimp went away.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Can you post a picture? I've never seen any referred to as red, not even from the biological supply companies. If it's preying on your shrimplets it's probably just some sort of color morph of white planaria. Black or Brown planaria don't eat live food, as they are strictly scavengers.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Leech?


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't they show up when you over feed and under clean the substrate and filters??
I've never had them show unless those two things were neglected...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AquaPipes said:


> Another option for treatment is Flubendazole.


The product is Fenbendazole, and it is a dog dewormer. 

Sold as Safe-guard for a cheap price online and in pet stores. 

The dosing guide is 1/10 of 1 packet (comes with 3) per 10 gallons. 

When dosed in this form, I find it does NOT injure any of my snails, but removes all living flat worms. 

The risk is semi there. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

MABJ said:


> The product is Fenbendazole, and it is a dog dewormer.


Flubendazole is another product that works on them, and it doesn't cloud your tank up like Fenbendazole.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

AquaPipes said:


> Flubendazole is another product that works on them, and it doesn't cloud your tank up like Fenbendazole.


Well neat! Didn't know there was another bendazole product. 

I've never had fen cloud up my tank, however. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Rob, I'm in washington, send me a PM and i'll mail you some panacur. Will take care of them pronto


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks! 
You have a pm! 
 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Rob, I'm in washington, send me a PM and i'll mail you some panacur. Will take care of them pronto


roud: That kind of helpfulness is one of the things I like most about this community...


----------

